# Kernel doesnt find HP-USB-Printer anymore

## selberbauer

Hi, since today the kernel doesnt find my printer anymore.

Kernel .config has activaded uhci and usb-printer-support, flash devices are found proberly without problems but not the printer...

server ~ # dmesg | grep -i print

server ~ # dmesg | grep usb

[    0.187611] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.187900] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.188261] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.331741] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    0.331745] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.338883] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    0.338890] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    0.338893] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.339140] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.339581] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.339833] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

[    0.340080] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    0.340398] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    0.340401] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.340408] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.340460] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.340462] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.340965] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.341008] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.341805] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    0.348879] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    0.348885] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    0.348887] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.349133] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.349573] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.349826] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

[    0.350071] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    0.350380] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    0.350383] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.350389] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.350438] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.350440] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.350940] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.350977] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.351857] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    0.407684] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    0.407691] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    0.407693] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.407940] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.408380] usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.413443] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.413694] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    0.414004] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    0.414006] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.414012] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.414061] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.414063] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.414558] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.414582] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.415158] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    0.470669] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    0.470674] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    0.470677] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.470924] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.471365] usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.471616] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.471862] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.1

[    0.472168] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    0.472171] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.472177] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.472229] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.472231] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.472735] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.472760] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.473326] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    0.528659] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    0.528665] usb usb5: udev 1, busnum 5, minor = 512

[    0.528668] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.528915] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.529355] usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.529606] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.529852] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    0.530171] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    0.530174] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.530180] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.530231] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.530233] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.530737] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.530762] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.531327] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

[    0.586645] usb usb6: default language 0x0409

[    0.586651] usb usb6: udev 1, busnum 6, minor = 640

[    0.586654] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.586901] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.587341] usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.587591] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.587837] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

[    0.588146] usb usb6: usb_probe_device

[    0.588149] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.588154] usb usb6: adding 6-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.588204] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.588206] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.588709] hub 6-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.588737] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.589302] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[    0.644665] usb usb7: default language 0x0409

[    0.644670] usb usb7: udev 1, busnum 7, minor = 768

[    0.644672] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.644675] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.644677] usb usb7: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.644678] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.644680] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    0.644813] usb usb7: usb_probe_device

[    0.644815] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.644821] usb usb7: adding 7-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.644876] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.644878] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.644892] hub 7-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.644915] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.645171] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.645232] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.645294] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    0.674637] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    0.932678] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.932925] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    5.673603] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   10.672653] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   15.671586] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   15.773552] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   20.873632] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   25.872566] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   30.871624] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   30.973512] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   31.176472] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[   36.175539] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   41.174597] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   46.173531] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   46.275452] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   51.375577] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   56.374510] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   61.373569] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   61.475413] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   61.678373] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[   66.689488] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[   66.689494] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[   71.800414] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[   71.800420] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[   72.003325] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[   77.014337] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[   77.014342] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[   82.125382] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[   82.125386] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[   82.449215] usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[   87.448658] usb 3-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   92.448003] usb 3-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   97.446359] usb 3-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   97.559193] usb 3-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

server ~ # hp-setup

warning: python-dbus not installed.

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.11.3a)

Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

(Note: Defaults for each question are maked with a '*'. Press <enter> to accept the default.)

--------------------------------

| SELECT CONNECTION (I/O) TYPE |

--------------------------------

  Num       Connection  Description                                               

            Type                                                                  

  --------  ----------  ----------------------------------------------------------

  0*        usb         Universal Serial Bus (USB)                                

  1         net         Network/Ethernet/Wireless (direct connection or JetDirect)

Enter number 0...1 for connection type (q=quit, enter=usb*) ? 

Using connection type: usb

error: No device selected/specified or that supports this functionality.

server ~ # 

what went here wrong?

regards

----------

## danomac

It looks like it's having trouble communicating with the printer and it's timing out. Have another USB cable handy to see if it's a cable problem? Trying other USB ports couldn't hurt.

What's lsusb output?

Also, you might want to install python-dbus - the hp program is warning you it isn't installed, although I doubt that's the cause of your printer missing.

----------

## selberbauer

Hi, thankyou for the quick answer!

Unfortunatly I dont have a second USB-Cable but i dont think that the cable is the problem because the cable is quite good - I also tried already other usb ports..

lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

# Shouldnt all be USB 2.0 (Server uses AMD 770 Chipset)

didnt found it at first python-dbus because its in portage under dbus-python xD

regards

----------

## selberbauer

so installed some usb libs utils, sys-packages and rebootet.

Still same problem:

server ~ # dmesg | grep -i usb

[    0.184179] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.184467] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.185014] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.333011] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.333870] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    0.333874] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.333948] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.335152] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.340629] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.340895] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    0.340902] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    0.340905] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.341152] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.341593] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.341847] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

[    0.342094] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    0.342413] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    0.342416] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.342423] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.342476] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.342478] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.342480] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.342989] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.343030] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.343830] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    0.343886] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.345077] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.350626] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.350888] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    0.350894] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    0.350896] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.351143] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.351584] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.351836] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

[    0.352082] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    0.352392] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    0.352395] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.352400] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.352451] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.352453] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.352455] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.352953] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.352990] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.353060] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.353870] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    0.353930] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.354392] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.409694] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    0.409700] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    0.409702] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.409949] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.410389] usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.415455] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.415706] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    0.416013] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    0.416016] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.416022] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.416074] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.416076] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.416077] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.416571] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.416595] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.417173] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    0.417226] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.417696] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.472679] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    0.472685] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    0.472687] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.472935] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.473376] usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.473627] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.473873] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.1

[    0.474183] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    0.474186] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.474192] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.474241] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.474243] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.474245] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.474746] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.474775] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.475341] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    0.475399] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.475863] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.530667] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    0.530672] usb usb5: udev 1, busnum 5, minor = 512

[    0.530675] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.530922] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.531363] usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.531613] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.531860] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    0.532180] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    0.532183] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.532189] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.532238] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.532240] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.532242] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.532744] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.532769] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.533330] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

[    0.533384] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    0.533856] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.588654] usb usb6: default language 0x0409

[    0.588660] usb usb6: udev 1, busnum 6, minor = 640

[    0.588662] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.588910] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.589350] usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.589602] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.589848] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

[    0.590159] usb usb6: usb_probe_device

[    0.590162] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.590167] usb usb6: adding 6-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.590215] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.590217] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.590219] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.590720] hub 6-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.590744] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.591309] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[    0.591366] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    0.591832] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.646652] usb usb7: default language 0x0409

[    0.646657] usb usb7: udev 1, busnum 7, minor = 768

[    0.646659] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.646662] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.646664] usb usb7: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.646666] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.646669] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    0.646736] usb usb7: usb_probe_device

[    0.646739] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.646744] usb usb7: adding 7-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.646793] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.646795] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.646796] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.646807] hub 7-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.646829] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.646909] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.647087] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.647089] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.647150] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.647151] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.647213] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    0.676590] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    0.935650] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.935896] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    5.675732] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   10.674658] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   15.673716] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   15.775562] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   20.875637] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   25.874570] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   30.873629] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   30.975523] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   31.178482] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[   36.177544] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   41.176602] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   46.175535] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   46.277463] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   51.377456] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   56.376515] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   61.375573] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   61.477424] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   61.680384] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[   66.691497] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[   66.691503] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[   71.802423] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[   71.802429] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[   72.005307] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[   77.016339] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[   77.016344] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[   82.127382] usb 1-4: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[   82.127385] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[   82.228279] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4

[   82.451225] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[   87.450667] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   92.450011] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   97.448368] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   97.561204] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[  102.661731] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[  107.661082] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[  112.659428] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[  112.772163] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[  112.986120] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

[  117.985800] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[  122.984149] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[  127.983507] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[  128.096099] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[  133.196865] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[  138.195214] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[  143.194572] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[  143.307058] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[  143.521015] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

[  148.533939] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[  148.533943] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[  153.644296] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[  153.644298] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[  153.857948] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

[  158.870670] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[  158.870675] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[  163.981021] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[  163.981023] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[  164.081928] hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

----------

## selberbauer

[ 164.081928] hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

this seems to be the problem

----------

## danomac

Right before that:

[ 163.981021] usb 4-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8 

This indicates a communication problem with the device, hence why I suggested trying another USB cable. It could be the chipset as well, nvidia chipsets generally stink.

----------

## selberbauer

Its an AMD 770 Chipset, it could be a Mainboard Problem because the Server is running nearly 2 1/2 Years 24/7 threw this doesnt let something untouched.

I will look for another cable and report than

Regards

----------

## selberbauer

ok changed the cable.. same problem again:

server ~ # dmesg | grep -i usb

[    0.187636] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.187925] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.188285] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.330857] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.331708] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    0.331712] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.331785] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.332986] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.338597] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.338861] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    0.338868] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    0.338871] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.339118] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.339558] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.339811] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

[    0.340057] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    0.340373] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    0.340376] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.340383] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.340434] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.340437] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.340439] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.340940] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.340983] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.341778] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    0.341836] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.343027] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.348593] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.348858] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    0.348863] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    0.348866] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.349112] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.349552] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.349805] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

[    0.350050] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    0.350361] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    0.350364] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.350370] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.350421] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.350423] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.350425] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.350923] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.350961] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.351031] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.351842] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    0.351900] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.352366] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.407663] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    0.407669] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    0.407671] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.407918] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.408358] usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.413420] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.413671] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    0.413982] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    0.413985] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.413990] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.414041] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.414043] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.414045] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.414539] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.414563] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.415137] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    0.415195] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.415665] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.470647] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    0.470653] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    0.470656] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.470903] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.471344] usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.471594] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.471840] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.1

[    0.472147] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    0.472150] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.472155] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.472208] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.472211] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.472213] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.472714] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.472739] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.473305] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    0.473366] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.473832] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.528637] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    0.528643] usb usb5: udev 1, busnum 5, minor = 512

[    0.528645] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.528892] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.529332] usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.529583] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.529828] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    0.530147] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    0.530150] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.530156] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.530208] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.530210] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.530212] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.530714] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.530739] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.531305] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

[    0.531365] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    0.531837] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.586626] usb usb6: default language 0x0409

[    0.586632] usb usb6: udev 1, busnum 6, minor = 640

[    0.586635] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.586882] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.587322] usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.587573] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.587819] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

[    0.588129] usb usb6: usb_probe_device

[    0.588132] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.588139] usb usb6: adding 6-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.588189] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.588191] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.588193] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.588694] hub 6-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.588722] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.589291] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[    0.589349] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    0.589815] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.644615] usb usb7: default language 0x0409

[    0.644622] usb usb7: udev 1, busnum 7, minor = 768

[    0.644624] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.644872] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.645312] usb usb7: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.645563] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    0.645809] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    0.646143] usb usb7: usb_probe_device

[    0.646146] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.646152] usb usb7: adding 7-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.646213] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.646215] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.646217] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.646719] hub 7-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.646744] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.646941] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.646943] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.647018] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.647020] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.647097] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    0.674337] usb 2-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    0.933647] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.933893] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    5.673609] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   10.672655] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   15.671589] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   15.773530] usb 2-6: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   20.873634] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   25.872567] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   30.871626] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   30.973491] usb 2-6: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   31.176450] usb 2-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[   36.175541] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   41.174474] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   46.173533] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   46.275431] usb 2-6: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   51.375454] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   56.374512] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   61.373446] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   61.475392] usb 2-6: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   61.678352] usb 2-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[   66.689492] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[   66.689498] usb 2-6: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[   71.800424] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[   71.800429] usb 2-6: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[   72.003263] usb 2-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[   77.014336] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[   77.014341] usb 2-6: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[   82.125383] usb 2-6: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/8

[   82.125387] usb 2-6: device descriptor read/8, error -110

[   82.226248] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6

[   82.449193] usb 6-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[   87.448541] usb 6-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   92.447891] usb 6-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   97.446244] usb 6-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[   97.559154] usb 6-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[  102.659609] usb 6-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[  107.658957] usb 6-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[  112.657307] usb 6-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[  112.770130] usb 6-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[  112.984088] usb 6-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

[  117.983680] usb 6-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

i will try a older kernel version maybe heres what where loking for.

----------

## selberbauer

still same error by the older kernel...

I dont have any idea what it could be...

not cable, not kernel .config, not chipset (usb drive works) hmm - should i open a bug report?

----------

## danomac

It could very well be the BIOS or a hardware problem. Have you looked to see if there's a newer version of your BIOS?

----------

## selberbauer

The Mainboard has already the latest BIOS.

It could really be a Hardware Problem but how could i test this out?

regards

----------

## selberbauer

I now restarted the printer a cuple of times, now its working again...

thanks for the help  :Wink: 

----------

